# KUFTEC Heated seat retrofit MKV



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)

Recently I picked up a set of MKV R32 seats and I am in the process of trying to add the heated seat portion in the car. I found the part on the dash with the dials to activate the heat so everything should be good to go once I find a harness. Me and a buddy even went as far to rip apart the interior of a Jetta with the hopes of retrieving the harness. After about an hour we gave up. 

My friend then stumbled across a company overseas that makes the wiring harness to make this possible. Great, looks like everything will come together. 
However, recently I have been having some difficulty placing the order or just talking to someone at Kuftec...

Blah Blah Blah, you probably could've skipped over all of that.
Basically, I'm trying to find another company that makes one of these, preferably stateside or, some other way of making this happen.

Thanks!:beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Nobody stateside that does what they do, as far as I know. 
A quick run thru their site netted me this: https://www.kufatec.us/shop/en/retrofits/seat-accessories/seat-heating-harness-vw-golf-5-eos 

As for ordering from them: 
I've actually done that - ordered an MFSW retrofit harness, and a W8 dome light adapter, for my Passat thru their website. Didn't have an issue placing the order - and, had the parts a lot faster than I thought I would (was ~ 1 week.)


----------



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for your help


----------



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)

Well damn. It just went through.
Looking forward to putting all this together!


----------

